# Cryptocoryne wendtii height



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm seeing all variations of C. Wendtii listed with vastly different height... The average seems to suggest these plants will grow 4-20 inches...

That's a pretty big variance... So if I put wendtii in my tank, will it be a 4 inch wendtii, or a 20 inch wendtii? The info on this plant is a little mixed and confusing.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Crypts, as I see them, have 'personalities'.

some will grow big and lush, some might enjoy being mid-level, others might be small. I guess it depends on your set up too, thought i'm not sure how much that would affect the wendtii.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I bought a couple of plants of Wendtii a while back that were over twelve inches tall. After I planted them the older leaves died off and when the newer ones came in the plant never grew more than five inches tall. Shot out runners like crazy though so I know it was healthy and mature.

As a result, I think plant height is dependant on light level. If there is lots of light, they don't need to be tall. If it's low light they get tall trying to out compete whatever is blocking the light.

Lee


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Crypts normally grow at least part of the year emmersed, so there may be variations in the height from that. That would explain the situation above.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

BillD said:


> Crypts normally grow at least part of the year emmersed, so there may be variations in the height from that. That would explain the situation above.


Yep, in nature, during the dry season when it's leaves are emmersed, they grow big and tall.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Another consideration is that the plants were cultivated emmersed. Tropica for one cultivates all their plants emmersed.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I got mine from Dragons. They were unpotted with a lead weight at thier base. They looked submerged to me...

Lee


----------



## MrScourge (Feb 6, 2010)

Mine grew for over a year in my old 10 gallon with a single 15w tube and never grew higher then 4". It's now been in my 20 gallon with 48w over and it has shot up to over double it's old height over the summer. It's always looked healthy ... just bigger now.

-George


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

Interesting... And some very good points about the plant naturally growing emmersed...

This inconcsistency with height and its intolerance of pruning however does make it a little tedius to work with :-\


----------

